

Twelve-Year-Old Awarded $3,000 for Finding Critical Firefox Flaw - Mikecsi
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Twelve-Year-Old-Awarded-3-000-for-Finding-Critical-Firefox-Flaw-162522.shtml

======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1822116> <\- This one has the comments.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1828671>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1824895>

